# SFC Carlo J. Meth - Special Forces Soldier dies in training



## USASOC News (Jan 16, 2008)

U.S. Army Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Jan. 16, 2008) — A Fort Bragg Special Forces Soldier died Jan. 16 after a parachute accident during high altitude-low opening (HALO) training at the Laurinburg-Maxton Airport. 

The name of the Soldier is being withheld pending next-of-kin notification.     

The accident is currently under investigation.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 16, 2008)

RIP

Prayers out to all who mourn your loss

LL


----------



## tova (Jan 16, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 16, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Centermass (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn.

Blue skies always.

Rest easy Warrior. 

~S~


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 16, 2008)

Rest in Peace...


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 16, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 16, 2008)

RIP. My thoughts and prayers out to the man's team mates, his family and friends at home. 

The high speed end of the military is a hazardous business; and I always try to remember that there are men who take great risks every day in training.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 16, 2008)

RIP

Golden Knight?


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> RIP. My thoughts and prayers out to the man's team mates, his family and friends at home.
> 
> The high speed end of the military is a hazardous business; and I always try to remember that there are men who take great risks every day in training.



X2


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2008)

From google news search:

http://www.fayobserver.com/article?id=283237

Soldier dies in HALO jump

By Kevin Maurer
Staff writer
ADVERTISEMENT

A Fort Bragg Special Forces soldier died Wednesday in a parachute accident during training at the Laurinburg-Maxton Airport.

The soldier was in the 7th Special Forces Group, special operations officials said. The soldier’s name was withheld pending notification of his family.

The accident happened around noon, according to the receptionist at the Laurinburg-Maxton Airport. She declined to give her name.

Soldiers routinely train at the airport out of a building leased to the U.S. Army Parachute Team — the Golden Knights. She said emergency vehicles had surrounded the Golden Knights’ building at the airport shortly after noon.

Mike Edge, assistant director of Scotland County Emergency Services, said he didn’t have any details about the accident.

“They called 911 and said they had a parachutist that fell to the ground,” Edge said.

The circumstances of the accident were not released by the military. Special operations officials said the cause is under investigation.

The accident happened during HALO — high-altitude, low-opening — training. In HALO training, soldiers learn to jump from tens of thousands of feet and wait until they are close to the ground to open their parachutes. It’s a process that can be used to slip soldiers into enemy territory secretly.

HALO jumps differ from the parachuting done by 82nd Airborne Division soldiers. They jump much closer to the ground, and their chutes are attached to static lines that pull them open when the exit the plane.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 17, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 17, 2008)

Rest easty Soldier. Blue Skies.


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Swill (Jan 17, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## elle (Jan 17, 2008)

Rest In Peace, many prayers being sent.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 17, 2008)

RIP, prayers sent.


----------



## Spartans_Own (Jan 17, 2008)

RIP Warrior 

Your bravery will never be forgoten.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 17, 2008)

RIP Brother


----------



## car (Jan 18, 2008)

Tough training, tough Soldiers, tough way to die.

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## QC (Jan 18, 2008)

As the Irish would say, "May the road rise to meet you." RIP brother.


----------



## baz (Jan 18, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Snaquebite (Jan 19, 2008)

*Parachutist died to save another*

By Kevin Maurer
Staff writer
Fayetteville Observer

The Fort Bragg Special Forces soldier who died Wednesday during HALO — high-altitude, low-opening — training sacrificed himself to save another jumper, special operations sources said Friday.

The sources said the soldier and another jumper became entangled during a training jump at the Laurinburg-Maxton Airport. The soldier cut away his parachute to save the other jumper, the sources said.

HALO parachutists do carry reserve chutes, but it’s unclear if the reserve played a role in the accident. 

The soldier was in the 7th Special Forces Group. The soldier’s name is being withheld pending notification of his family.

In a typical HALO exercise, the parachutist will jump from the aircraft at about 12,000 feet and open his parachute at a low altitude. A HALO jump is used to secretly slip soldiers into enemy territory.

The technique gets jumpers out of sight in a hurry, and they are less vulnerable to dangers or radar detection, according to GlobalSecurity.org. 

One drawback is that jumpers exit the aircraft over enemy territory, making the aircraft vulnerable to air defenses.
*
REST IN PEACE BROTHER*


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 19, 2008)

Definitely deserves to be called a true Hero, sacrificing yourself for one of your Brothers.

RIP.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 19, 2008)

Rest in Peace....


----------



## AWP (Jan 19, 2008)

The Special Forces soldier was identified:
http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/January/080119-02.html

Blue Skies.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Military Names Ft. Bragg Soldier Killed in Training Accident*





*Fort Bragg — *A Fort Bragg soldier who died in a parachute accident during training was an immigrant from Colombia and a highly decorated Green Beret.

Military authorities on Saturday identified Sgt. 1st Class Carlo J. Meth, 35, of North Dakota, as the soldier who died during training at Laurinburg-Maxton Airport on Wednesday, Jan. 16. Officials had previously withheld his name, pending notification of family.

The accident occurred during HALO – high altitude, low opening – training. Soldiers learn in these exercises to jump from very high altitudes and wait until they are close to the ground to open their parachutes so that they can evade detection by enemies.

Special Forces officials said there are no plans to suspend future HALO jumps while the fatal incident is investigated.
Meth, who was born in Colombia, was assigned to Company C, 2nd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Bragg.

Meth enlisted in the Army as an infantryman in October 1990 and earned the coveted Green Beret in 2005.

He served in Afghanistan in 2003 and had also been deployed to the Horn of Africa, Bosnia and Egypt.
Meth was survived by his daughter, Nikole, of Ontario, Canada, and his parents, Curtis and Linda, of Guthrie, OK.
His awards and decorations include six Army Commendation Medals, six Army Achievement Medals, five Army Good Conduct Medals, two National Defense Service Medals, two Armed Forces Expeditionary Medals, Kosovo Campaign Medal with Bronze Service Star, Afghanistan Campaign Medal, Global on War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Humanitarian Service Medal, Armed Forces Service Medal, two Noncommissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbons, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon, United Nations Medal, Multinational Force and Observers Medal, NATO Medal, Combat Infantryman Badge, Expert Infantryman Badge, Parachutist Badge, Air Assault Badge, Ranger Tab and Special Forces Tab.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 20, 2008)

It seems to make me sadder, when I find out their name....

Rest Peacefully, and thank you for your service...


----------



## Mikko1208 (Jan 20, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## car (Jan 20, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> It seems to make me sadder, when I find out their name....
> 
> Rest Peacefully, and thank you for your service...



And when I see their face.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 20, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> It seems to make me sadder, when I find out their name....
> 
> Rest Peacefully, and thank you for your service...





car said:


> And when I see their face.



X 2.

RIP, SFC Meth.

Your sacrifice was incredible and humbling.

LL


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 22, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by The91Bravo
> It seems to make me sadder, when I find out their name....



and more so when you know them...

Rest easy Brother....


----------



## ROS (Jan 22, 2008)

SFC Meth's family lives in the area I grew up, 20 minutes from my family now. The entire area is mourning the loss of a true hero, but his daughter and parents definitely have extensive support in this time of tragedy. Their loss is the world's, as well.

Godspeed to a true hero.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 22, 2008)

Rest easy Soldier. 

Thank you for your service and your sacrifice to this great Nation.


----------

